# What is it with the media and butts?



## nekosync (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm sure other people have noticed this.

In music, there's songs of people confessing their love to butts, and music videos with flashing clips of ladies shaking their butts (_coughcough_anaconda_coughcough_).

One of the most well-known dances right now is twerking.

You can even see celebrities pointing their butts at the camera when the paparazzi comes near.

Even on Twitter/Instagram/whatever, some people follow users _just_ because of their butts.


----------



## Radda (Sep 20, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## RhinoK (Sep 20, 2014)

anaconda ripped off ross


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 20, 2014)

Radda said:


> Spoiler



She doesn't have an ass. She shouldn't be twerking. Seriously.

As for asses, well they're awesome. They just are.


----------



## f11 (Sep 20, 2014)

i touch butts


----------



## Radda (Sep 20, 2014)

The bigger your butt is,the more of a cushion you have when you sit down 


Spoiler












And the more you can do that ^

Spyro is really boxy


----------



## Isabella (Sep 20, 2014)

because people like butts so these singers make money off of butt songs, it's all a strategy


----------



## Stevey Queen (Sep 20, 2014)

The more bubbly your butt the more your worth.


----------



## Radda (Sep 20, 2014)

Here you go


----------



## Drake789 (Sep 20, 2014)

nekosync said:


> I'm sure other people have noticed this.
> 
> In music, there's songs of people confessing their love to butts, and music videos with flashing clips of ladies shaking their butts (_coughcough_anaconda_coughcough_).
> 
> ...



Yep pretty much... What has become of our society? XD


----------



## BerryPop (Sep 20, 2014)

nekosync said:


> I'm sure other people have noticed this.
> 
> In music, there's songs of people confessing their love to butts, and music videos with flashing clips of ladies shaking their butts (_coughcough_anaconda_coughcough_).
> 
> ...



Yeah all the kids at school tease me for not understanding all this Butt stuff
I just find it really weird


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 20, 2014)

Butts and hips. According to my boyfriend are the best features on a woman. I just asked him what is the fascination between him and my butt. And he says 'because you have a nice one!' I told him to explain it to me because I don't get it. He goes "of course you don't its behind you ".


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 20, 2014)

Imo, the media is more obsessed with farts and burps and toilet jokes.


----------



## RhinoK (Sep 20, 2014)

Drake789 said:


> Yep pretty much... What has become of our society? XD



Ikr!!! If only we were like the older generations... close-minded, sexist, racist and discriminative... curse my generation for liking someone's body!!!


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 20, 2014)

I don't even like butts. Except mine, I'm proud of it. >.>


----------



## Drake789 (Sep 20, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> Ikr!!! If only we were like the older generations... close-minded, sexist, racist and discriminative... curse my generation for liking someone's body!!!



Well at least they don't get defensive about every little statement that goes against their own opinion nor are they hypocrites about their close-mindedness ;P


----------



## RhinoK (Sep 20, 2014)

Drake789 said:


> Well at least they don't get defensive about every little statement that goes against their own opinion nor are they hypocrites about their close-mindedness ;P



what


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 20, 2014)

People are legit pigs, that's why. But the girls promote it too, so it's their fault as well.


----------



## Alyx (Sep 20, 2014)

booty booty booty butt 

I don't really see the appeal honestly, I mean, butts, a butt, one butt, two butt...


----------



## Cazqui (Sep 20, 2014)

Social Conditioning


----------



## ibelleS (Sep 20, 2014)

Some people just really like butts and they cannot lie


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 20, 2014)

I don't get it. But I do love a good butt on a guy. *shrugs* I'm Tina half the time.
As for girl butts, I just get sad because I don't have much of an ass and I feel ashamed, lol.


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 20, 2014)

because some people are attracted to them???

trying my best not to make a snide comment lmao


----------



## Gideon (Sep 20, 2014)

It's just one of those things people like I guess. Apparently there is a scientific reason behind it: Previously larger rear ends were a way to measure the size of a woman's birth canal, which meant a higher success rate in giving birth or whatever it may be. Which eventually developed into what it is today. Just how things go, there's also the theory that there are those that have interest in butts, and those that are more swayed towards breasts (and some people like both).


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 20, 2014)

ibelleS said:


> Some people just really like butts and they cannot lie



I was totally going to post something just like this... 
Props to you.


----------



## Farobi (Sep 20, 2014)

because they are peachy!!


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 20, 2014)

butts are nice and i appreciate them


----------



## Freckles (Sep 20, 2014)

Meh, as a lady with a booty I kind of appreciate the shift toward butt-friendly thinking. I mean, granted it's like 60% genetics but the other 40% is a ton of squats.

I've always thought it was weird how much breasts are sexualized in our society (surely not all cultures are this way???). So I think it's kind of cool that a part of the body that has nothing to do with reproduction or child rearing is being looked at in such a light. But I think I've taken one too many psychology classes so I like thinking about those things from an analytical point of view.


----------



## samsquared (Sep 21, 2014)

It's not really true that it doesn't have /anything/ to do with child-rearing or reproduction. If it had nothing to do with baby-making, then it wouldn't be mass-sexualised in the first place. There's no foot phenomena going around any time soon, lol
Butts are totally related to hips. The hip-to-waist ratio is what's really behind this 'new' glorification of butts (as well as the social revolution that was and is 'Baby Got Back'). Big hips = healthy babies and strong mamas. A 0.7 waist-to-hip ideal isn't new or anything, it's just being worshiped for the sexy wonderful impossibility that it is.

i also read somewhere that guys might like boobs because their brains confuse them for butts
so
what...?

I think it's much more interesting how popular Meghan Trainor's song is, and the website that facilitated that nouvelle thinking...


----------



## Freckles (Sep 21, 2014)

I can see how butts and strong thighs can and will be sexualized even if it's just because where they are located on the body. But I definitely see what you're saying. 

I've never heard the butt/boob confusion thing. That is hilarious though and I can't say I would be too surprised. 

I've not heard of Meghan Trainor but I think for research I'll be doing some googling now. 

PS, littlemissmarzipan, that Tina image is hilarious and I thought of her immediately when I first read this thread!


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Sep 21, 2014)

Butts are great. And a good butt can appear on any gender.


----------



## Motte (Sep 21, 2014)

I think it's great society's eyes are on butts. I think it's causing a shift from skinny idealization and/or just finally embracing larger parts of bodies.


----------



## okun0ichio (Sep 21, 2014)

MY ANACONDA DON'T

MY ANACONDA DON'T

MY ANACONDA DON'T WANT NONE UNLESS YOU GOT BUNS HUN

In all seriousness though, there was a time when everyone was all about corsets. Now is the time when everyone is all about butts.


----------



## Danielle (Sep 21, 2014)

okun0ichio said:


> In all seriousness though, there was a time when everyone was all about corsets. Now is the time when everyone is all about butts.



oh no the next phase is going to be corsets AND butts.


but no really butts are nice and a good butt can look fantastic on anyone.


----------



## Fawning (Sep 21, 2014)

butts are nice. embrace and love your butt, it is beautiful.


----------



## hemming1996 (Sep 21, 2014)

I hate how now it isn't about your talent, but if you have a good body. Anaconda has to be one of the worst songs this year.


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 21, 2014)

white girls used to be like "does this make my butt look big?"


----------



## Manzanas (Sep 21, 2014)

ibelleS said:


> Some people just really like butts and they cannot lie



We other brothers can't deny.


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Sep 21, 2014)

Sex sells.




okun0ichio said:


> MY ANACONDA DON'T
> 
> MY ANACONDA DON'T
> 
> ...


During periods in history also, corsets were quite often paired with bustles... which basically made your butt look ENORMOUS.


----------



## cIementine (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Jake (Sep 21, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> anaconda ripped off ross



no it didn't.

the line "my anaconda don't want none unless you got buns, hun" comes from the song "Baby Got Back" by sir mix a lot (in verse 3), which was released in 1992.
Friends started in 1994, so anaconda did not rip off friends, it "ripped off" sir mix a lot

but even so, sir mix a lot (the male artist on anaconda) gave the rights to use samples of his song on Anaconda.

please get your facts straight ^~^


----------



## Celestefey (Sep 21, 2014)

;w; I like cute butts but I don't get the massive obsession over it?  Like I was literally just thinking this the other day, I mean... A pop song will only be well-received now if it says the word "booty" about 10 times and there's 10 people twerking in the music video.  It's a bit freaky lol. x3


----------



## nekosync (Sep 21, 2014)

Himari said:


> ;w; I like cute butts but I don't get the massive obsession over it?  Like I was literally just thinking this the other day, I mean... A pop song will only be well-received now if it says the word "booty" about 10 times and there's 10 people twerking in the music video.  It's a bit freaky lol. x3



I feel the same way.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 21, 2014)

This thread just makes me wish I got the good genes more and more, lol.
Everyone in my family has the bubble butt thing going (They got that good Spanish ish)and it somehow skipped me, just me, so I got like, a tiny handful of ass that looks great in leggings, but nothing to write the crew back home about. My boyfriend's a butt guy and keeps saying I have a great butt and I'm like, "LOL, NOPE." The butt struggle is real.

Him and I actually actually talked last night about the epidemic of ass songs lately and it kind of turns him off. I'm just indifferent to it and hide my ass in shame, lol.

@Freckles: I couldn't believe no one else had put a picture of her in the thread before I did. I had to. Tina is literally me when it comes to boy butts. I always tell my boyfriend that girls would pay money for his butt and it freaks him out, lol.


----------



## RhinoK (Sep 21, 2014)

Jake. said:


> no it didn't.
> 
> the line "my anaconda don't want none unless you got buns, hun" comes from the song "Baby Got Back" by sir mix a lot (in verse 3), which was released in 1992.
> Friends started in 1994, so anaconda did not rip off friends, it "ripped off" sir mix a lot
> ...


Are u serious


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 21, 2014)

It has been around for a long time, the media has now just realized how amazing it is, thats all. It's always slow to new trends.


----------



## RhinoK (Sep 21, 2014)

like seriously i can't tell if you're being satire as well or what


----------



## Jawile (Sep 21, 2014)

people like butts

i know i do 눈◡눈


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 21, 2014)

Jake. said:


> no it didn't.
> 
> the line "my anaconda don't want none unless you got buns, hun" comes from the song "Baby Got Back" by sir mix a lot (in verse 3), which was released in 1992.
> Friends started in 1994, so anaconda did not rip off friends, it "ripped off" sir mix a lot
> ...



I don't think someone had their pumpkin spice this morning


----------



## g u m m i (Sep 21, 2014)

I did.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 21, 2014)

Jawile said:


> people like butts
> 
> i know i do 눈◡눈



That emoticon sums up my feelings.


----------



## ellemacc (Sep 21, 2014)

idk like they can look good on anyone?
if i see a good looking butt im just kind of like damn thats impressive good for you man
i have no idea


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 21, 2014)

Because that's what society is today.
Trying way too hard to be cool by listening to rap and such, and doing it in the most obnoxious way possible.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 21, 2014)

Jake. said:


> no it didn't.
> 
> the line "my anaconda don't want none unless you got buns, hun" comes from the song "Baby Got Back" by sir mix a lot (in verse 3), which was released in 1992.
> Friends started in 1994, so anaconda did not rip off friends, it "ripped off" sir mix a lot
> ...



Praise!



RhinoK said:


> Are u serious



http://www.vulture.com/2014/09/sir-mix-a-lot-loves-nicki-minajs-anaconda.html

http://www.billboard.com/articles/c...n-nicki-minajs-anaconda-booty-fever-new-music

http://perezhilton.com/2014-08-21-nicki-minaj-anaconda-music-video-sir-mix-a-lot-reaction-twitter

http://www.people.com/people/package/article/0,,20302940_20845788,00.html

Sir Mix A Lot likes the song. He gave the rights.




			
				Sir Mix A Lot said:
			
		

> We had already told her it was cool to use it



https://twitter.com/therealmix/status/502115775780368384


----------



## RhinoK (Sep 21, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Praise!



sigh


----------



## oath2order (Sep 21, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> sigh



You ignored everything else I said.


----------



## LilD (Sep 21, 2014)

Ha, funny.  

Yesterday while checking out at the market, one of the ladies magazines (cosmopolitan?) had : "You deserve a nice butt" on the front cover.  It was advertising some butt workouts I suppose.  But I got a good chuckle out of it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MermaidSong said:


> Butts are great. And a good butt can appear on any gender.



Truth right here


----------



## RhinoK (Sep 21, 2014)

oath2order said:


> You ignored everything else I said.


I don't think you understood I was being satire??? Like just seconds before the clip in the gif he even mentions Sir Mix A Lot?? They mention the song throughout the episode??? I didn't say Nicki Minaj ripped off Sir Mix A Lot without permission (bc let's be honest legal **** would happen fast) 
I
I don't know how to respond


----------



## oath2order (Sep 21, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> I don't think you understood I was being satire??? Like just seconds before the clip in the gif he even mentions Sir Mix A Lot?? They mention the song throughout the episode??? I didn't say Nicki Minaj ripped off Sir Mix A Lot without permission (bc let's be honest legal **** would happen fast)
> I
> I don't know how to respond



What episode what


----------



## RhinoK (Sep 21, 2014)

oath2order said:


> What episode what



The gif was from 'The One with Ross' Inappropriate Song' from Friends


----------



## Tessie (Sep 21, 2014)

i dont have an ass, and idc


but i got boobies 8) 



also dont let the media make you feel bad** about your body on what you lack. i see so many girls obsessed with trying to get a big ass when their goal isnt even anatomically possible for them.....its sad tbh.


in the end we all turn old and ugly and die anyway so who cares, all that matters is finding someone who loves ya regardless.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 21, 2014)

Tessie said:


> i dont have an ass, and idc
> 
> 
> but i got boobies 8)
> ...



Lol honestly, I hate when girls complain abut guys checking out their butt, butt they're pretty much showing it off on purpose like they want the world to see. Not all girls, butt a lot.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 21, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> The gif was from 'The One with Ross' Inappropriate Song' from Friends



What did that have to do with anything. Like that gif had nothing to do with this. You were very obviously trolling as you are known to do.


----------



## RhinoK (Sep 21, 2014)

oath2order said:


> What did that have to do with anything. Like that gif had nothing to do with this. You were very obviously trolling as you are known to do.


Forget it, think I was trolling if you wish, I made a joke relating to Anaconda/Baby Got Back


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 21, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Because that's what society is today.
> Trying way too hard to be cool by listening to rap and such, and doing it in the most obnoxious way possible.



Having a big butt =/= being try hard. o I see it's all clear now ty.


----------



## SmokeyB (Sep 21, 2014)

I love all the butts


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 21, 2014)

Speaking of butts....Why do they often have fat kids/adults pass gas in comedies? I think it's rude and not funny at all.Like fat people fart all the time.geez.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 21, 2014)

People just like them? I can't exactly explain other people's preferences, honestly. I don't see how it's really harming anyone, though, unless you'd like to see something else.


----------



## RiceBunny (Sep 23, 2014)

It's just what people are into today  It was skinny/slender figures before, now it's voluptuous figures. Who knows what will be next, maybe tiny/petite women?! It doesn't hurt anyone really. Just do you and if a guy doesn't want you because you don't have a big butt or rack, then tell him to get to steppin' because he's not worth your time. 
My current partner never liked big butts, and to be honest I must admit I was a little self-conscious about that. I thought maybe he'd see my big booty and think "EW, she's got a fat ass, GROSS!". He says he grew to love it because he loves me for me ^.^* 
My big ass is not something I can change, it's genetics and no matter how skinny I am it'll always be there. Just like someone who just doesn't have much back there, there's not much they can do about that besides plastic surgery. Just love what you've got and work it. For example, I'd love to wear short skirts/dresses and look all kawai but I can't. It always rises too much in the back and makes me look slutty instead of cute >.< Every type of body has its pros and cons.

Deep down it doesn't matter what society is into. If someone likes you for who you really are, then they'll grow to love every inch of you.


----------



## MayorButthead (Sep 23, 2014)

I think that ultimately the world tends to go in cycles just like the 20's, 60's and any other decade that I will never truly understand... When I'm 50 and and too worried about my creaky bones or if my husbands eating too much bacon I'm sure I'll no longer care about the audacious nature of modern culture and who knows? By then we might be in a nicer cycle anyway but for now people have convinced themselves not as individuals but as a pppulation that over sexualisation of the female anatomy is an acceptable pass time and as I am, young, perhaps foolish and of course utterly unique  I shall remain ever offended by the blatant disregard for decency,  self respect and genuine femininity (whatever that may mean) 

I personally find a woman more attractive when shes wearing a simple dress. Theres always that subtle promise of  whats underneath,  is she sweet and caring? Naughty but nice? 

Back to your original point. I feel that the butt fad can be likened to perms... Its a fad and it will pass. People are too willing to blindly subject themselves to the media bible and allow the media dictate what they like, who they like and when there gonna like it.


----------

